
Why Are People Who Use Illegal Drugs Demonized? - FossilHominid
https://www.sapiens.org/body-es/down-syndrome-podcast/
======
rolph
because when somthing is illegal and you partake of the activity that is by
definition- Crime. criminals are usually bad okay so dont do crimes

